# MadVR - Upscaling important with 1080p source?



## Lonx (May 9, 2013)

I’ve been using using MPC-HC + LAV + MadVR for some time and recently decided to get it running as best as possible. I’d like to use Jinc in MadVR for my upscaling but wondering how important this is when I only have 1080p movies playing (obviously) in 1080p. Sure there’s a little filtering involved but I’m thinking the difference would be minimal when my source and output is the same resolution anyway?

The reason I ask is because I’m currently using the onboard HD4000 gpu and also for audio output via HDMI (now working with TrueHD, woohoo!). I’m happy to buy a half decent gpu but if the difference is going to be minimal, then I don’t want to add 50-100W of power usage to the system in the form of a GTX650 (or similar).

Current systems specs –

Intel i3-2120T
8gb G.Skill 1866mhz DDR3
OCZ 60gb SSD of some description
Win7 64-bit
…about 9tb of space and more to come


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

You are already running a good GPU. Have you installed Driver version 15.31? It has been reported to provide a 10% boost in video performance across the board. Something you won't get by adding a dedicated GPU without adding more current/power to run it as well as possibly adding fan noise unless you get a heat pipe. I personally will be upgrading to the Intel Haswell when it is launched and retiring Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Lonx (May 9, 2013)

Amusingly, my driver was slightly out of date - not sure how I had overlooked that as I'm pretty pedantic about updating them  Also apologies for saying HD4000 when its the 2000 

Great cpu for the power draw so I love the setup. Idles in the single digits and rarely gets over 15W through normal playback.


----------



## Lonx (May 9, 2013)

Ok, correction HD2000 will NOT run MadVR if it has to upscale 720p to 1080p. However with minimal post-processing it will run 1080p... So I'll decide to run EVR instead for the moment. Having weighed up power consumption vs future proofing for 4k, I think it's likely I'll run an i5 or i7 in a few months with HD4000 and accept that I can't use Jinc filters until I grab a half decent video card.

For anyone interested however, the i3-2120T I have uses around 5-7W idle and it's max draw over the past 2 months since last reboot has been 15.5W with a slight 5% overclock. Very very efficient little processor.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

this is why i added a GT640 to my HTPC. I found that I could not get good 24p or 23.976 play back and as well as madvr is gpu intensive. i like the results better than the integrated graphics on intel. i have my HTPC paired to a emotiva UMC200 and its working great. I love the umc200.


----------



## Lonx (May 9, 2013)

I hadn't heard of the UMC-200 but it looks like a nice bit of kit for the $$  How does the GT640 go with Jinc? I'm assuming you then output to the Carver listed in your profile?

Unfortunately my hifi gear is on the cheap side right now and using an old Onkyo TS-SR605. Also toying with the idea of replacing this with a much updated Yamaha, but leaning more towards a stereo amp for the front floorstanders to get me by until 4k support reaches the masses.


----------

